# Ep Cancellation And New Ep Application



## vackoo90 (Sep 21, 2016)

I am an Indian citizen who was working in Malaysia on a contract basis with a Malaysian company for one year.My Employment pass expired on september 14th.I came back to India on september 9th.I managed to secure a job with another company in Malaysia.But they told me i had to cancel my existing EP to get a new EP which will be of 2 year validity.So i requested my old company to initiate the cancellation process.When i checked on the expat site it showed the cancellation of EP application was in progress.

How long would it take to cancel my old EP ?.My new company already have filed for a new EP.Now when i check the expat system it shows both applications are in progress.
.How long would it take to get my new EP.With both applications in the expat will this affect my chances of securing a new EP

I am on a 2 month notice period with my parent company in India.The old EP was actually for an onsite assignment for the parent company. Can someone shed a light on this ?Thanks


----------

